# The weekly appointment with RFG part 2



## RFG (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello everyone, as promised this is the second video, created always using the loop station  I had already said it would be a popular song.
Enjoy!


----------



## Klein Helmer (Dec 6, 2013)

I liked it.

Here you go.


----------

